
Why Did Hundreds of Arctic Explorers Disappear Without a Trace? (2015) - sndean
https://howwegettonext.com/why-did-hundreds-of-arctic-explorers-disappear-without-a-trace-a7d623a90c05#.cstolracu
======
zeristor
Is there an overview of all the Arctic explorations? They talk about there
being many of them, but I've not heard of any others, surely others would have
suffered lead poisoning too. This was one of the issues the Roman's had, but
it was several more decades before people realised it was such an issue. A
century or so if you include the US water supply.

